# Post Christmas Sales- Bargains?



## MarySmyth (27 Dec 2008)

Anyone have details of any really good offers/ bargains in sales? From my experience, mostly 'junk' on offer!


----------



## allthedoyles (27 Dec 2008)

*22" LCD Monitor for €117 delivered from Dabs.ie*


----------



## Omega (27 Dec 2008)

MarySmyth said:


> .....From my experience, mostly 'junk' on offer!.....


Absolutely right! I went into my local Dunnes Stores today to look at the menswear - *none* of the regular stock reduced..... just a rack or two of hitherto-unseen rubbish on a 50% off "offer"


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 Dec 2008)

got some kids clothes in cornlescourt today.jeans 12e down to 6e . kids tops 18e down to 8e also went to power city got 22" LCD tv with built in dvd player for 239e


----------



## Smashbox (28 Dec 2008)

Was very disappointed with my two local shopping centre

Really seems that most stuff was pure rubbish!


----------



## june (29 Dec 2008)

I am annoyed by The clothes shops who hive off one area of the store and fill it with junk covered in red stickers. Then the regular stock displays prices in sterling and euro which are becoming more unrealistic by the day. 
If more stores offer 20 % ( for example ) off all stock they might see more paying customers.   I bought only where I saw genuine reductions on good clothes. 
Shop smart avoid rubbish.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (29 Dec 2008)

Omega said:


> Absolutely right! I went into my local Dunnes Stores today to look at the menswear - *none* of the regular stock reduced..... just a rack or two of hitherto-unseen rubbish on a 50% off "offer"


 
Friend of mine used to work in Debenham's and she told me that at sale time they would dig out all sorts of crap from the back of the store room, throw a "sale" sticker on it and watch it fly off the shelves. This was a few years ago and I think we, as shoppers, are a bit more savvy now. It's easy to get seduced in the sales but as others on this forum have said before, it's only a bargain is you actually do want it.

I went shopping in Newry at the weekend and even though the sales weren't the best it was hard to stay focussed. I did however manage to come back with exactly what I went out for....give or take!


----------



## babydays (6 Jan 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> *22" LCD Monitor for €117 delivered from Dabs.ie*





Allthedoyles, did you buy this? Delivered yet? Is it any good?


----------



## Bronte (6 Jan 2009)

Omega said:


> Absolutely right! I went into my local Dunnes Stores today to look at the menswear - *none* of the regular stock reduced..... just a rack or two of hitherto-unseen rubbish on a 50% off "offer"


I bought some men's shirts for half price in Dunnes last week.  Also kids socks were half price.  It's a bit early in the sale, wait another week or so and prices will drop further.  They have to shift the winter stock.


----------



## nesbitt (7 Jan 2009)

Atlantic homecare has 20% of alot of lines and 50% on some lines.  For example 20% off all Dulux paints.


----------

